# I need a throttle position sensor 037907385J



## steelydanfan (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a '91 jetta that needs a throttle position sensor.
The part# for the TPS is 037 907 385 J
I see some posts on this topic from early this year, but the leads look like they lead to dead ends.








Any new leads?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: I need a throttle position sensor 037907385J (steelydanfan)*

Are you talking about the throttle switches?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I need a throttle position sensor 037907385J (steelydanfan)*

Welcome to the Digi1 club.
The part is a special order item. Go to your dealer and place the order.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48838


----------

